# Can I process my COE/ Visa in another state?



## HogaOfTimes

Due to the pandemic, I have to move to another state and change my legal address. I have not been able to process my visa yet. Does it matter if I am in another state or does it not matter as long as I am in America? I have my COE, all I have to due is apply for my visa once foreign workers are allowed back in Japan. If you have any information, it will be greatly appreciated!


----------

